# Found: a cure for grey hair!



## Mike (Mar 3, 2016)

Grey hair, does it bother you?

I heard on the news lat night that they have found the
Gene that causes grey hair and can now produce a cure.

I don't mind my grey hair, it started when I was very young,
around 16 or 18, caused I believe by the hot sun in India
when I was a child.

Many times I have seen men with old faces and hands, but
with young looking, (probably  dyed), hair and to me that
looks very odd.

Somehow the same situation on women is acceptable, this
is a puzzle, perhaps I am wrong.

[url=http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/science-news/12179447/End-of-grey-hair-in-sight-as-scientists-find-gene-responsible.html]Story Here[/URL]

Mike.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 3, 2016)

I don't have gray hair yet. I'm 58. Maybe I'll get it later. If I do..I'll just embrace it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm okay with my grey.  I'm becoming allergic to dye so I'm just going grey. Still have lots of light brown but all new growth is grey.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 3, 2016)

Some people can rock gray beautifully. For me I'm pale enough to begin with. I'll keep the strawberry blonde even if it's Lady Clairol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2016)

I've noticed quite a few women in their 20's are dyeing their hair grey.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 3, 2016)

I started turning grey when I was in my 30's, and was pretty much all grey by age 50...No Big Deal.  I'm just glad I have a full head of hair, and the stuff grows like a weed.  I've often thought about letting it grow, and putting it into a Willy Nelson pony tail...but the wife would probably not put up with that.  Quite frankly, I find older people more attractive if they just keep their hair the color nature gives them, rather than looking "artificial".


----------



## Manatee (Mar 3, 2016)

If you are patient the grey will turn to white.  Mine is mostly there.


----------



## FazeFour (Mar 3, 2016)

When I stopped coloring my hair (in my 50s) it grew in completely white. I loved it. Then some ash brown started coming in, and the white became sort of yellow-white. Currently it's silver, grey, and ash brown. When we grey with age our skin tone also changes, and the hues compliment each other, imo. That's one of the reasons dyed hair looks artificial with older skin even if you're not very wrinkled, particularly when dyed a dark color.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I've noticed quite a few women in their 20's are dyeing their hair grey.


Yes, gray hair is in style now!  I have some but color my hair.


----------



## nitelite (Mar 3, 2016)

I read that people with red hair never go gray. IMO aging people who do dye their hair should not dye it black. I dye my hair as I am starting to get strange patches of gray here and there and I dye it a light brown which matches the color of my hair that has not yet turned gray.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 3, 2016)

My auburn hair is turning platinum white, or it would if I didn't dye it.


----------



## FazeFour (Mar 3, 2016)

nitelite said:


> I read that people with red hair never go gray. IMO aging people who do dye their hair should not dye it black. I dye my hair as I am starting to get strange patches of gray here and there and I dye it a light brown which matches the color of my hair that has not yet turned gray.



None of the redheads I've known ever went really gray. They just rusted...not really, I'm kidding. But seriously, all the redheads I've known just got lighter. And yeah, you should cover the grey with a fairly light shade. I gradually went from golden wheat to light golden blond. Then I went with platinum blond, but I didn't cover 100% of my hair, I wove it in; every other strand. More work, but looked very natural.


----------



## chic (Mar 4, 2016)

I hate to think what color my hair would be if I didn't color it. Taurine and copper peptides can help forestall greying. Human stem shampoos and serums can help too. I'd appreciate a cure for grey hair. It would save me time.


----------



## oohjarwatsit (Mar 5, 2016)

What is wrong with grey hair?


----------



## Don M. (Mar 5, 2016)

oohjarwatsit said:


> What is wrong with grey hair?



Short answer...Nothing.  Grey hair, when nicely groomed, looks just fine...IMO.  After all, why pretend to have the hair of a young person, when the wrinkles, etc., say otherwise.  Advancing age is a given, and we should embrace it, and make the best of it, without making any pretenses.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 5, 2016)

Very little gray in my hair, but when I grow a beard, it's almost pure white.


----------



## Debby (Mar 5, 2016)

I like my grey hair and like you Don I think it matches old faces better.  My mom is 80, still dyes her hair a light brown and to be honest I think it looks a little odd.  It certainly doesn't make her look younger.  I quit dying mine when I was about 40 when I started thinking about all those chemicals I was soaking in.  I figured if it wasn't safe to take in by mouth, it couldn't be safe to take in by scalp.  So i cut my hair really short so that my grey roots were most obvious and let nature take its course.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 5, 2016)

My dark blonde hair went 'grey', which turned out to have more of a platinum blonde look to it, which I like.  I don't like hair dyes either, I did color with henna when I was younger with some success.


----------



## Debby (Mar 5, 2016)

Blondes and redheads have a 'easier' time going grey than those of us with dark hair.  You just softly morph into the new colour I think.  My husband had carrot orange hair when he was young and now it's a beautiful warm white blond.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 5, 2016)

Debby said:


> Blondes and redheads have a 'easier' time going grey than those of us with dark hair.  You just softly morph into the new colour I think.  My husband had carrot orange hair when he was young and now it's a beautiful warm white blond.



My natural colour is light brown so the grey never stood out as much as my sister who has very dark brown hair.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 5, 2016)

Debby said:


> I like my grey hair and like you Don I think it matches old faces better.  My mom is 80, still dyes her hair a light brown and to be honest I think it looks a little odd.  It certainly doesn't make her look younger.  I quit dying mine when I was about 40 when I started thinking about all those chemicals I was soaking in.  I figured if it wasn't safe to take in by mouth, it couldn't be safe to take in by scalp.  So i cut my hair really short so that my grey roots were most obvious and let nature take its course.



We have a neighbor lady who gets her hair dyed a dark brown regularly...and she is in her 70's.  She looks a bit strange, and all those dyes and chemicals may be what is causing her to slowly go bald.  At the rate her hair is thinning out, she will probably have to buy a wig in another 4 or 5 years.


----------



## jujube (Mar 6, 2016)

I started letting my grey hair grow out when I retired.  It was a hard thing to do.  I can't use "temporary" dye on my hair; there is no temporary dye for my hair.......what goes on, stays on and I don't know why.  "Wash out in 12 shampoos" my a$$.  

Luckily, we were on the road for four months that summer and I just wore a hat a lot.  When we got back, I got a very short haircut and that was that.  

I honestly think the salt-and-pepper is more flattering to my face than my natural dark brown, almost black.  Funny thing is that the hair on my nape is still pretty much very dark, just a strip of it.  Wonder why that is?   The SE still has mostly brown hair (well, the sides and the 18-hair comb over....but that's ANOTHER matter) but has a pure white beard and moustache.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 6, 2016)

*Debby* 

				View Profile			 
				View Forum Posts			 
				Private Message			 
				Add as Contact			 






															 						Senior Member					 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































Join DateAug 2014LocationEast coast of CanadaPosts2,957
Blondes and redheads have a 'easier' time going grey than those of us with dark hair.  You just softly morph into the new colour I think.  My husband had carrot orange hair when he was young and now it's a beautiful warm white blond.​


----------



## oakapple (Mar 8, 2016)

Am still blonde, there is some grey, but it sort of vanishes into the blonde bits, much to my delight.


----------

